# 2011 Pensacola Big Game Fishing Tourney Schedule



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club Has announced their 2011 Tournament schedule. More details will becoming soon!! The International is now an IGFA World Championship Qualifier. Coming soon will be announcement on the LOWEST early entry fee for a Billfish Tourney on the Gulf coast!! Stay Tuned for more!!


----------

